# Silverdrive quattro - Ouverture du boitier



## rizoto (10 Décembre 2008)

Comment precise dans le titre, j'ai un boitier Silverdrive quattro. J'ai essaye de l'ouvrir pour installer un autre disque dedans, mais je n'ai pas trouve comment faire. Quelqu'un aurait-il une idee?


----------



## rizoto (10 Décembre 2008)

personne n'a une petite idée?


----------



## demougin (11 Décembre 2008)

les vis sont sous le boitier


----------



## rizoto (11 Décembre 2008)

demougin a dit:


> les vis sont sous le boitier



J'ai bien demonte les vis (x2) du pied. 

Peux tu preciser sous le boitier?


----------



## demougin (11 Décembre 2008)

sous le boitier je vois 8 vis : 4 pour les pieds et 4 pour fixer le boitier interne, c'est celles là qu'il faut devisser, ensuite tu glisses l'ensemble interne


----------



## rizoto (11 Décembre 2008)

demougin a dit:


> sous le boitier je vois 8 vis : 4 pour les pieds et 4 pour fixer le boitier interne, c'est celles là qu'il faut devisser, ensuite tu glisses l'ensemble interne



On ne doit pas parler du même boitier  mon pied n'a que 2 vis 

Tu peux verifier la photo postee plus haut?


----------



## christphe (11 Décembre 2008)

demougin a dit:


> sous le boitier je vois 8 vis : 4 pour les pieds et 4 pour fixer le boitier interne, c'est celles là qu'il faut devisser, ensuite tu glisses l'ensemble interne


ça c'est l'ALUIce . le silverdrive , je n'ai pas trouver comment faire. j'ai l'impression qu'il faut forcer ,donc je n'ai pas insisté.


----------



## demougin (11 Décembre 2008)

autant pour moi, je n'avais pas vu la photo
il me semble que sur ton boitier tu desserres les deux vis et tu glisses


----------



## rizoto (11 Décembre 2008)

christphe a dit:


> ça c'est l'ALUIce . le silverdrive , je n'ai pas trouver comment faire. j'ai l'impression qu'il faut forcer ,donc je n'ai pas insisté.





demougin a dit:


> autant pour moi, je n'avais pas vu la photo
> il me semble que sur ton boitier tu desserres les deux vis et tu glisses



Y a rien qui glisse du tout...

Le boitier est aussi vendu seul, il doit bien y avoir une solution :mouais:


----------



## tonio08 (11 Décembre 2008)

j'ai eu un disque comme ça. Il me semble qu'à l'arrière tu as une pièce collée (la partie métallique où sont détourés les ports). Tu décolles cette pièce et tu as 2 vis à enlever et ensuite le boîtier glisse et donne accès au disque interne.


----------



## rizoto (11 Décembre 2008)

tonio08 a dit:


> j'ai eu un disque comme ça. Il me semble qu'à l'arrière tu as une pièce collée (la partie métallique où sont détourés les ports). Tu décolles cette pièce et tu as 2 vis à enlever et ensuite le boîtier glisse et donne accès au disque interne.



C'etait bien comme ca  merci beaucoup.

Par contre , ces enfoires de macway ont flingue les vis (volontairement?) qui maintiennent le disque sur le support ... :hein:


----------



## tonio08 (11 Décembre 2008)

effectivement ça va être difficile de changer le disque là.


----------

